# Getting baby chicks this spring? I have many tips for you



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay, I do know this is a little early but some hatcherys start at the end of January. So, I figured I would start this thread for those of you getting chicks to answer your questions, post tips about later when they move to a coop, and for you to post pictures. 
It would help if you posted the breed of chick if possible or if it is a meat or egg chick.
I personally might have some Bantam chicks, and will have meat birds this summer to sell County Fair.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 21, 2015)

I thought of getting some meat birds this Spring; do you have any tips on the best ways to raise them?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah. After they are a week old only allowing for 12 hours of the food being in their pen


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok! Thanks!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah, np. I will let you know of any other if I think of it


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 21, 2015)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

I need to order mine, but have heard they are "easy" that is a 4H term for something you can raise and show with only a few hours of work put in


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 6, 2016)

I sent an email out over the weekend about a couple of breeds but haven't heard back yet. I got an incubator for Christmas so will likely be hatching the eggs. I might let the elementary school hatch them and then I would raise them, I'll see about it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh cool!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks. I might order some show egg layers too


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 7, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I sent an email out over the weekend about a couple of breeds but haven't heard back yet. I got an incubator for Christmas so will likely be hatching the eggs. I might let the elementary school hatch them and then I would raise them, I'll see about it.



And just what needs are you interested in? I'm still somewhat active over on Byc, so if you don't get any responses, I ugh be able to round some up over there for you.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 7, 2016)

chiques chicks said:


> And just what needs are you interested in? I'm still somewhat active over on Byc, so if you don't get any responses, I ugh be able to round some up over there for you.


I'm trying to get some show birds. I can always ask around at Stock Show in a couple weeks. Thanks for the offer


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

We found a breeder and are in process of deciding if we will order baby chicks or hatching eggs.

Heard at Stock Show that I should hatch for each show, my reaction was not yet.


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 27, 2016)

I would like some tips on some Leghorn chicks this is my second batch all my others hatched but got eatin by pack rats  I did get rid of the pack rats and I have a few leghornx silver wyandotte eggs in the bator (leghorn hen x wyandotte roo) got any tips


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

Not sure but where were they when it happened?


@Samantha drawz you might find this helpful


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 27, 2016)

They were in my garage in a brooder they were 3 weeks when it happend. Luckily I think got rid of most the rats


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> They were in my garage in a brooder they were 3 weeks when it happend. Luckily I think got rid of most the rats


Okay, my advice is to have them inside the house. Not sure though, every situation is different though


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 27, 2016)

Okay thanks also one more thing do you think a bird cage would work for them?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 27, 2016)

I want chicks this spring! I am watching this one! Thanks @Poka_Doodle !


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> Okay thanks also one more thing do you think a bird cage would work for them?


Sorta, a large outside one would.


Samantha drawz said:


> I want chicks this spring! I am watching this one! Thanks
> @Poka_Doodle !


Thanks, I did this because I had also heard that @OneFineAcre also was raising and I figured a few other people might too.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 27, 2016)

We want layers and some meat birds. A couple ducks and I am going to push for a couple geese LOL.  For sure we want Americana, Isla Brown and Rhode Island Reds. Then African and chinese white geese. Some rouen ducks.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

Seems like you have a good idea of what you will get. I've known Cornish Cross are on our list but then I just found out that we are probably getting D'Anvers


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 27, 2016)

We will probably go with Cornish cross as that is what I had years ago. My husband had the americana and I had the other two lol. I had geese and he had ducks.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 27, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> We will probably go with Cornish cross as that is what I had years ago. My husband had the americana and I had the other two lol. I had geese and he had ducks.


Don't you LOVE the sounds that goslings make?! 

Not as cute when they get older though


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for awnsering my question! I have one more sorry lol I'm planing to get a few 5 maybe 10 ducklings I want meat ducks what breed would you recommend I have some magpies but they don't have a lot of meat


I do love the sound of goslings and also baby turkeys I don't know why  they sound so cute! I might get a few gosling and for sure a little turkey


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry, can't help you. I have next to none experiance with ducks, sorry.
@BlessedWithGoats do you know?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 27, 2016)

I asked my sister, and she said usually Jumbo Pekins.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 27, 2016)

Pekins are the go to meat duck, agreed. 

My neighbor has had Rouen and buffs processed to cut down their flock size. They were good eating, but not as efficient as meat birds.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 28, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Don't you LOVE the sounds that goslings make?!
> 
> Not as cute when they get older though


YES I DO!!!!!  We also plan on some turkeys. I would love guineas but hubby says absolutely NOT.  Not sure why!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 28, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> YES I DO!!!!!  We also plan on some turkeys. I would love guineas but hubby says absolutely NOT.  Not sure why!


Pretty sure it's the noise


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 28, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Pretty sure it's the noise


Oh yes, totally agree!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 28, 2016)

You can learn to tune out the noise...lol - most of the time.    I absolutely love my guineas...more than my chickens, even though the chickens lay incredibly yummy eggs.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 28, 2016)

I could tune out the noise when I had 3 guineas, 11 not so much. 
Question for you guinea people. I had two hens (mother, 4 years old and chick about 3 years old) that adopted a third one that just showed up at my fence. All was well for months. Then I got some chicks and raised them. In this chick batch there is about 4 or 5 toms.  They are about 9 months old now and all of them have been hanging together for months, I call them my posse.  Now all of a sudden all of the birds have turned on one of my original hens; they will chase her unmercifully and she is no longer allowed to be part of the group. She does try, and she hangs on the side line but if they think she is too close they will chase her off. Any guesses as to why the change? It is breaking my heart; she calls to them all of the time.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 28, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> Thanks for awnsering my question! I have one more sorry lol I'm planing to get a few 5 maybe 10 ducklings I want meat ducks what breed would you recommend I have some magpies but they don't have a lot of meat
> 
> 
> I do love the sound of goslings and also baby turkeys I don't know why  they sound so cute! I might get a few gosling and for sure a little turkey



I agree on the peckin ducks! We raised some up a few years ago and they were great  If you can pluck, make sure you have the day to process them! it takes a while to hand pluck ducks. 

If you get Turkeys, be sure to ad a few extra to your order. Turkey poults are not very bright (IOW- dumb as a box of rocks) and don't ship as well. After breeding turkeys for several  generations ours aren't as bad but still not as smart as chicks.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 20, 2016)

Found out last week I'm going to get two dozen hatching eggs soon. Also over the summer I'm going to be working hard with meat birds.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 20, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Found out last week I'm going to get two dozen hatching eggs soon. Also over the summer I'm going to be working hard with meat birds.



What breed(s) of hatching eggs are you getting?  We currently have 80 eggs in our incubator due to hatch March 3rd.  Blue Andalusian, Welsummer and Golden Laced Wyandotte.  We get 6 turkeys March 16th- DD and DS(10) will be raising them for fair.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 20, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> What breed(s) of hatching eggs are you getting?  We currently have 80 eggs in our incubator due to hatch March 3rd.  Blue Andalusian, Welsummer and Golden Laced Wyandotte.  We get 6 turkeys March 16th- DD and DS(10) will be raising them for fair.


Cool. I'm hatching 3 different varieties of Danvers


----------



## Baymule (Feb 20, 2016)

We found a 3 stack chick brooder on a roller base on Craigslist for $100!!! It is in the storage building right now. We are getting the building wired and the barn too. The first part will be to get service to both, them later wire up the barn and storage building. This means NO MORE CHICKS IN THE HOUSE!!!!

Every time I raise baby chicks in the house, I swear I won't do it again.....and then I do it again. I want to make the portable building my chick/incubator room. Of course, I have to get an incubator....

The chickens I want to raise are Delaware. I want to order chicks this spring and raise them up. I have always had hens because we lived in town and I couldn't have a rooster. Now that we live on 8 acres I can have a rooster!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 20, 2016)

That's great news. We'll be raising them in the house. My parents are the only one to have banned them from their room. I'm thinking I'll have them in my room. Only one problem, my kitten has to be kicked out.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 20, 2016)

I used to raise them in the utility room, but the one at our new house is too small. I raised the last batch in the spare bedroom.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 24, 2016)

Makes sense.
I'm realizing my timing might be a little bad. I'll have to check my incubator to figure if it has an automatic turner. It is middle of ski season and the school year so it will be a small challenge. Not sure which will be priority, skiing or chicks. I'd like to say chicks but the ski season has been amazing and I don't want mine to have to end early.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 25, 2016)

Hey, who's going to be raising chicks?
I have meat birds coming soon


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 7, 2016)

My Welsummer chicks spent their first night in the hen house.  A wire enclosure in the hen house actually.  To keep the bigger birds from picking on them for the moment.

Now to start cleaning up inside....


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2016)

ldawntaylor said:


> Now to start cleaning up inside....



I sooooo can identify with that!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 7, 2016)

My bigger issue is what am I going to do with the extra cockerels?  I seem to have nine of them and only one was supposed to be male.  Six of the others were sold to me as pullets, two of the possible males were sold straight run.  I also have 3 birds that haven't shown any signs but may just be late bloomers.  Maybe I don't have as many young roosters as I think because the word "usually" and the phrase "almost certainly" keep coming up.

I don't care to do the butchering myself.  I don't know if the place that butchers deer for some of the hunters would butcher chickens or not.  If I don't have any great ideas before then I may see if my cousin will take them to auction when I auction my young bucks.  One option is to see if my cousin's son would be willing and able to butcher them for me.  For a portion of the meat...?  A friend wants to raise birds for meat, so maybe she would want them....  I just can't let the situation go on indefinitely.  

Cleaning I can do without too much duress but, for now, I need to close my birds in for the night.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2016)

You raised them. You have fed them and cared for them. It is only right that you should benefit by putting them in your freezer. If you don't want to butcher, find a friend to butcher on halves. I butcher older hens and cockerels. It is not my favorite thing to do, but I get it down. I say a prayer over my chickens, thanking them for giving up their lives so that we may eat.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 7, 2016)

Well, no decision has to be made tonight.  It's just a shame those mix ups happened at the hatcheries.  I mean, six out of nine birds - sold as pullets actually being cockerels....  Then one store I bought them from not being willing to replace the birds or refund the money.  I'm still not happy about that.   Especially since they could have gotten their money back from the hatcheries.

I've also come to the conclusion that I've been really fortunate that all the birds I bought have been healthy.  Every time I've gone back to that one store one or more of the birds for sale has been dead or dying.  And still in with the other chicks.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 8, 2016)

I asked some chicken questions over on BYC but I never seem to get many replies. This will be nice for advice. I am stuck on cleaning and maintaining a healthy coop. They have been in their coop for 2 weeks and the run looks disgusting already


----------



## TAH (Jun 8, 2016)

Mr's khun I deep littler and it works great. Or a even better way is wood chips and pine shavings. The cool thing about pine shavings is that they work to keep mites and lice away from your chicks/chickens.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 8, 2016)

I just don't see deep litter method in 100+ weather very smart. They are already panting and I am having to do extra work to keep them cool just with the dirt run flooring. I just can't stand all the poop and not being able to clean it. It was plush and green grass when I put them in there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TAH (Jun 8, 2016)

MrsKuhn said:


> I just don't see deep litter method in 100+ weather very smart. They are already panting and I am having to do extra work to keep them cool just with the dirt run flooring. I just can't stand all the poop and not being able to clean it. It was plush and green grass when I put them in there 2 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 18711


I would try it. You can also block off half the coop with wire and plant seeds and when they are grown bit then let the chickens in and they will eat it. You know that manure is very very healthy for the garden.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 8, 2016)

we've put sand in our run area but it does get muddy especially when it rains.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 8, 2016)

Just curiosity, is everyone talking about the coop as being just the shelter or both hen house and run?

My chicks love scratching through the dirt so any bedding in the run itself would just get scratched out anyway.  In the hen house itself it is mostly for odor control and trying to keep the flies down.

I have been adding the weeds from my garden to the run.  The chicks love the seeds from the grasses and such.  And any that sprout won't be left to grow very long.

I've also noticed that one bird at least seems to really like that sour grass - I think it is actually called wood sorrel.  It is one of the edible plants and has a lemony taste.

I will be careful, however, to not give the birds any leaves from the tomato plants or the tomatoes themselves.  Because they are part of the nightshade family and I don't know how much is tolerable and how much is dangerous to them.

I need to remember which plant is pig weed.  I've heard that is one to avoid as well.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 8, 2016)

Im talking about the run itself, and how to clean the wooden ladder and roost that have poop all over them


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 8, 2016)

I believe a scrub brush or small paint scraper of some kind would be helpful in cleaning the wood.  

As for the poop on the ground I just sweep it up when it is dry.  When the rain starts again I may have to rethink that.  But, then too, the poop mostly disintegrates in water.

Please keep in mind my one chicken never left the hen house so far as I know.  And the mess from one bird isn't anywhere near the amount from a flock of birds.  The other birds are young enough that I am still learning as I go.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jun 8, 2016)

My run is immediately uphill from my garden, self fertilizing, lol.

My chickens love tomatoes! After 5 years it hasn't killed them I haven't feed the plants. As far as pigweed, depending which plant you are referring to, I've feed everything in this area that is referred to by that name with no problem.  I've found they won't eat enough of poisonous plants to cause harm. I even have poke growing in the run ( one I know is poison) and they ignore it.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2016)

I build coops and runs right on the dirt. I pile leaves, corn shucks, pea hulls and whatever vegetable matter I have in the coop. They turn it into compost for me. When it gets icky, I just dump more in.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 8, 2016)

MrsKuhn, too bad you weren't getting the answers you wanted.  I hope you can find the answers you need here.

chiques chicks, I guess I'm just a bit paranoid at times.  I wouldn't expect the tomatoes themselves to be a problem.  After all we can eat them alright.

I find myself thinking that we use the term poisonous when maybe we should be using the term medicinal.  As in not deadly, a little might help, but a lot isn't a good idea.  I've wondered before if poke weed might actually help blood pressure in small enough amounts.  The ones I've talked to have described what was a lot like blood pressure going too low.  

Just a couple weeks ago I heard about some people that had been told poke salad is good.  Evidently they did not know that the poke weed is cooked and rinsed at least twice before being eaten.  Maybe whoever told them about the salad didn't know they wanted to try it and so didn't relay the info.

I sometimes think I would like to see a thread dedicated to plants that cause problems for our animals.  With pictures of the actual plants where ever possible.  Well, maybe that is a project for another day.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jun 9, 2016)

I love the idea of a plant thread! Many plants have local names that vary by region. We are getting many indices here I have to research to recognize. Japanese hops comes to mind.  We also have a massive hemlock invasion, all parts of hemlock are deadly! 

Poke is edible when very young, I'm told.

I really should post a few pics of this year's chicks. I hatched only a couple dozen, but some are coming out very pretty.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jun 10, 2016)

I started a plant thread in the natural and organic husbandry section since I had no clue where to put it. 

I'd love to have people add plants and pictures, as, even at my age, I have a lot to learn.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 11, 2016)

chiques chicks, I'm glad you started that.

My chicks have been in that separate area in the hen house for a few days now.  All is going well.  Now, I can get that brooder box cleaned up and put away!  That will free up a good bit of my hallway.

For my own peace of mind I am feeding the different age groups in separate areas.  There is some overlap but it is a little more peaceful.

I intend to let the youngest chicks interact with the adult hen later today.  She sure seems to like the young ones, choosing to stay close to their part of the hen house.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 14, 2016)

chiques chicks said:


> Poke is edible when very young, I'm told.
> 
> I really should post a few pics of this year's chicks. I hatched only a couple dozen, but some are coming out very pretty.



Thanks! 
We got some while I was gone.

I left for Washington for a week right before my future show chicks came, my meat chickens will hatch tomorrow, my second trial of incubating chicks finishes this week, I have summer camp Sunday through Thursday. You get the picture, a lot will be happening soon.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 30, 2016)

Well, one of my cockerels started crowing recently.  I wasn't entirely sure until today.  Of course that means I have to do something about those extra cockerels soon.  I find I'm a bit more attached to them than I thought.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 30, 2016)

What breed are they?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 5, 2016)

I've got an array of breeds.  To avoid confusion...

2 Cuckoo Marans - cockerels
1 Silver Cuckoo Maran - cockerel
1 unidentified breed bantam - cockerel
1 unidentified breed bantam - pullet (suggested Old English Game)
1 Old English Game bantam - pullet
3 Cherry Eggers - type of Production Red - cockerels
1 Black Australorp - suspected cockerel
1 Production Red - pullet
1 Production Red - suspected cockerel
1 Ameraucana - pullet?
1 Olive Egger - suspected cockerel
1 Welsummer - cockerel
3 Welsummer - pullets 

and one Cornish cross? Tyson chicken.

I've caught 2 of the Cherry Eggers crowing.  I heard a third cockerel crowing but I'm not sure which one.  It sounded like a smaller bird though.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 5, 2016)

What do you mean about the Cornish Cross?

I have somewhere near 60 chickens right now


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 5, 2016)

I mean that one parent was a Cornish and the other was something else.  At least I think Cornish is one of the breeds Tyson uses.

All I know for sure is that this bird is from one of the Tyson chicken houses.  She got out somehow and because of their bio security rules couldn't go back in.  Rather than being killed she was given to me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh that's impressive. Have you seen the video about the truth to those places?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 5, 2016)

No I haven't.  Just seeing the chickens being moved from one location to another makes me think their lives may not be pleasant.  I can't count the times one of those trucks has lost a bird or two while traveling down the highway.  Sometimes the bird breaks its neck when in lands and other times it is still alive after it hits.  When it survives it is usually badly hurt.

I'm afraid there are a lot of the Tyson chicken houses around here.  One reason I decided I wanted to get laying hens was because I would rather have a better source of eggs.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah. I'll look it up in a minute. I'm raising meat birds and realizing that I shouldn't eat chicken or pork because of Factory Farming. There are a lot of cows raised out here but they live good lives.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 5, 2016)

Here it is, it is a little hard to watch https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=YE9l94b3x9U


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, it is hard to watch.  And in some ways they are more fortunate than the egg layers in those chicken houses.  At least they only endure a few months while the egg layers endure a couple of years.  

On to another subject, I was weeding my flower beds today.  I took some of the weeds out to the birds and they are going crazy over them.  The goats tried to snag some too - until they discovered most of what I had was grass.  In a way it is nice to know that although my "garden" isn't producing anything for me to eat right now the weeds in it will keep my chickens content for a while.  Three buckets of weeds and I've barely made a dent in the work to be done.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah.
Made chicken nuggets tonight, never felt so bad.

Chickens love that stuff. I'm trying to start giving my young pullets peas, they went that crazy especially compared to the big chickens.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm afraid one of my 16 week-old cockerels has discovered the male/female part of life.  He's been giving my adult hen fits today.

The size difference makes things a bit comical though.  She just plops her tail down and won't give him access.  He's too small yet to force the issue.

I guess he's been after her so much that she decided the dog crate the Welsummer chicks have been sleeping in is a good place to be.  The Welsummer ones were crowded in around her.  But at least the cockerel can't get in.

I wasn't able to get a picture because it was too dark.  I just wish I could get my computer and my cell phone to communicate.  At the moment my computer is saying there are no new pictures to import although I've taken several.

I'm still waiting on eggs from the two 16 week-olds I believe are pullets....


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 13, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh that's impressive. Have you seen the video about the truth to those places?


Nothing but fairy tale fiction created by some folks that have an axe to grind . Far from the truth or reality.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 13, 2016)

The Tyson chicken houses and Tyson production sites are one of the main employers around here.  Several of my co-workers have worked at one of the sites and more than one of my friends owns one of those chicken houses.

I can't speak to the hatchery portion of those youtube films.  But, even if that is a fairy tale - I don't like the things I've heard about the processing - the youtube film I saw only provided a visual for some things I've been told.

Also, the crowded conditions of the chicken houses, no outside access, those huge fans going to provide ventilation.  I have to wonder just how healthy those birds actually are.  

I do understand they are just filling a particular need in the way they find most efficient.  I also know, if Tyson went out of business this area would have major problems economically.  But, I also know I want to find an alternative for myself and my parents.  

Besides, anything you find on the internet has to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 14, 2016)

I bet that you should take a bucket of salt when reading the postings of some bleeding hearts.  They have no actual knowledge of animal husbandry but play on the heart strings of  kind hearted souls , then brain wash them to believe their agenda.  Dollars to daughnuts, they will find fault with your husbandry practices too .  Quite a few of these animal rights activists say that no one should own any animal.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 18, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> Dollars to daughnuts, they will find fault with your husbandry practices too .  Quite a few of these animal rights activists say that no one should own any animal.



I've certainly heard statements like that during my years on the west coast.  Needless to say I seem to have been one of the eccentric ones from their perspective.

On another subject.  I've been taking Rusty - on a lead - to investigate the chicken coop.  He was curious but when the birds went running he showed no excitement.  And did not even try to pull on the lead.  Another week or so of regular visits on the perimeter and I will try standing with him with the gate open to see how he reacts with more direct contact.

Here is a picture of one of my bantams.


 

He's about 17 weeks old now.  I've been told he may be a single comb Nankin.  All I know for sure is that he is a bantam from Ideal Poultry by way of Atwoods.

It will be interesting to see where this journey leads me.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 24, 2016)

Here is another of my cockerels.  He is one of the ones that was sold as a pullet - vent sexed at the hatchery.  Yesterday he pecked my hand - no blood drawn and no bruising.  By the time I went inside he was convinced I was boss at least for the day.  So far he is doing very well with the pullets and hen.  He is a Cherry Egger.



 

In the background to the left is a Cuckoo Marans cockerel.  In the background to the right is the   Welsummer cockerel.  There are two more birds in that corner but I just can't tell and don't remember which two they are.  There are 14 other birds not in the picture.

In some ways I wish I could keep them all.  But, I don't have the resources.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Aug 5, 2016)

I've finally found someone who is willing to help me process some of my excess cockerels.  Since they are all grouped fairly close together we are thinking just a couple of them at a time starting with the largest/oldest.  

Aside from the "yuck" reaction to the thought of butchering them I'm not really bothered by the process.  An interesting sensation for me actually.  Perhaps it has something to do with seeing how much they are hassling the pullets and adult hen....

It will be interesting to see how this goes.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a pen of straight run chickens. Out of FIFTY chicks, I think I have maybe 11 pullets.  Our neighbor has a Yeti cooler and an ice machine. I am going to borrow it and butcher as many cockerels as I can in one day. The Yeti will keep them for 7-10 days with no problem. That will give me time to process, rather than kill/process a few at a time.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh I've been there, sorry. Good luck!
My Danvers are driving me insane, flying everywhere. I think I have about 6 roosters and 10 hens.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, for me the butchering process has been put off a week.  The people helping/teaching me are both busy today.  

I tried so hard to avoid the excess roosters.  I got 9 chicks that had been vent sexed at the hatchery - of those 9 only one seems to be a pullet.

I do have a bantam cockerel that was bought straight run - I bought 3 and the other two are pullets.

Hopefully in a week things will work out to get this done.  I'm feeling kind of like when I have a dentist appointment coming up.  Not really looking forward to it, but also looking forward to having it over with.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 10, 2016)

Where did you get them?
Good luck! I've gotten used to dentist appointments and they aren't to bad.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Aug 10, 2016)

I got the chicks from Atwoods and the local feed store.  

As for dentist appointments.  They are usually fillings or root canals.  Also, for what ever reason the pain killers don't work as long as expected and some dentists really don't like giving another shot to finish the job.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Aug 10, 2016)

Apparently I've been getting eggs the last few days and didn't notice.  They were in the back corner of the hen house.  Under those steps I've got.   I had quite a time getting them out of that spot.


 
I think in baking it would take 2 or maybe 3 of these to equal 1 large egg.  But, I am not convinced my bantam pullets are the ones that laid these.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah, if those are the size of Bantam eggs it would take two


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 15, 2016)

I have had a tooth that won't grow in, so I have to get it uncovered on Friday. Not sure how I feel, I have braces so I'm not very concerned


----------



## ldawntaylor (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, 5 of the cockerels have been processed.  There are at least four more to go.  I am so glad I got someone to do the job for me.  I really don't think I could have done it myself.  She didn't even want any of the meat - she has about 20 of her own to process.  She said she just wanted the practice.

Having those birds removed from the flock has made quite a change in the hen house.  Things seem so quiet today.

As for the tooth Poka_Doodle - I had braces for several years too.  As well as two teeth that would not come in even though they were fully formed.  The dentist didn't have to follow through but his plan was to just make a slit above the tooth for it to come in through.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 17, 2016)

Thats good.
Oh. Thats lucky he didn't have to follow through


----------



## ldawntaylor (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes, I'm glad he didn't have to follow through.

Processing the birds went well and I am now down to 10 birds.  

My OEGB bantam pullet seems to be broody.  She gets off the nest long enough to eat and such and goes back to the nest until the day warms up to about 80 degrees then she will leave the nest for a bit longer.  She is only about 27 weeks old herself....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Oct 4, 2016)

My bantam hen has been on that nest most of the day for the past two weeks.  It will be interesting to see what the results are.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 4, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Oct 12, 2016)

There is a new arrival in the hen house.  I will try to get a picture when it is daylight.  In a way I'm surprised the egg hatched.  It was from a bantam pullet and this was the first time my bantam game hen went broody.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 12, 2016)

That's really cool!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Oct 12, 2016)

I got a picture this morning.  I'm not going to try and figure out how to add it from my phone.  So it will be tonight or tomorrow before I get it posted.

I have had to change my Internet service.  So that means most of my posts are likely to be very short.  I just have to keep reminding myself that at least I have Internet access.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 12, 2016)

Okay.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Oct 15, 2016)

Okay, I'm back with the promised picture.  This chick is about the size of a field mouse if it is even that big.






As of today it is still doing well.  It is starting to get in some feathers on the wings.  Very tiny feathers....

I may be wrong but I believe the cockerel responsible is my bantam.  I also believe that the pullet that laid the egg is my cornish bantam.

There are two things I know for sure, it is doing well and my game hen bantam is not the one that laid the egg although she hatched it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 17, 2016)

Cute.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jan 26, 2017)

Here is a picture of that hatchling.  It was taken less than a week ago.




I am also fairly sure, but not 100% certain that this is a pullet.

In the picture below two eggs are from the OEGB bantam.  The other that is slightly larger is the one I'm not sure about.  It is either from the bird pictured above or is from my Cornish bantam.





With the hatchling's mother being the Cornish bantam...I guess I will just have to try to catch one or the other in the act.  The two eggs in front are from the Old English Game Bird bantam.  They don't look like it here but they are almost the same size and color with the one in back being a different shade and larger.

For now I need to write a couple of emails and get on to other things.


----------

